# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Thông Tin Xuất Khẩu Lao Động Singapore Quan Trọng Cần Biết

## ninhhanoi

*CTY TƯ VẤN GIÁO DỤC HOÀNG PHÁT**TRUNG TÂM XKLĐ HÀ NỘI*
*Liên Hệ:A.Ninh 0943410186 -0963403357*


Địa Chỉ: *số 68F đường Giáp Bát (đi vào ngõ 68 đường Giáp Bát 15m) quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội (gần Bến xe Giáp bát, cứ đến bến xe cty sắp xếp người ra đón).*


Địa chỉ nào uy tín đi *Singapore* tại Hà Nội? ở đâu đi Singapore tốt nhất? công ty nào đi Singapore tốt nhất???  Đó đều là những thắc mắc của anh chị có nhu cầu đi Singapore. CTY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ XÂY DỰNG HOẢNG PHÁT là những đơn vị đầu tiên đưa lao động đi Singapore từ 2010 đến nay.  Tổng văn phòng đi Singapore tại địa chỉ: số 68F đường Giáp Bát (đi vào ngõ 68 đường Giáp Bát 15m) quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội, gần bến xe Giáp Bát... Nếu văn phòng khác có nhận hồ sơ thì cuối cùng cũng gửi về cty và sẽ mất thêm phí. Vì vậy anh chị nào có nhu cầu thì lên cty trực tiếp chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn đầy đủ, chi tiết, nhiệt tình nhất. Đến bến xe GIÁP BÁT cty sẽ sắp xếp người ra đón.



*I. XUẤT KHẨU LAO ĐỘNG SINGAPORE:*


Hợp đồng dài hạn-Tuyển lao động phổ thông và các nghành nghề: Nhân viên phục vụ khách sạn, nhà hàng, quán ăn, siêu thị, quán cafe, phụ bếp,... nhân viên làm ở spa, tóc, neo, massage, nhân viên văn phòng, kế toán, lễ tân,... nhân viên có tay nghề: làm đầu bếp,... mộc, hàn xì, CNC, pha chế,..


*1. Điều Kiện Yêu cầu:*  -Nam từ 21-38 tuổi, nữ từ 21-34 tuổi. Buộc phải giao tiếp tốt bằng tiếng anh hoặc tiếng trung vì cty không đào tạo tiếng mà chỉ bồi dưỡng thêm cho anh chị nào hơi kém.  -Sức khỏe tốt, không mắc bệnh truyền nhiễm xã hội.  - Có Bằng Đại Học, Cao đẳng, Trung cấp. Không có thì đi đơn hàng lao động phổ thông.


*2. Chế độ lương thưởng:*   -Lương cơ bản từ 1.100-2.200-2.600 SGD (Đô la Sing) tương đương 18-38 triệu Việt Nam đồng.  -Ngoài ra còn có làm thêm, tổng thu nhập từ 25-40 triệu tùy khả năng từng lao động.  -Một năm lao động được thưởng 1 tháng lương cơ bản.  -Thời gian làm 8-10h/ngày tùy đơn hàng.  -Công ty bao ở,còn ăn tùy đơn hàng sẽ được báo trước.  - Hợp đồng dài hạn ở đến trước năm 60 tuổi mới phải về nước


*3. Chi Phí xuất cảnh:*   -Phí xuất cảnh từ 4.800 USD-5.500 USD cho đơn hàng lao động phổ thông ứng với lương cơ bản từ 18-22-24 triệu đồng.  -Phí xuất cảnh 5.500-6.000 USD với những đơn hàng lương cao từ 2.000-2.200-2.600 SGD tương đương 34-38 triệu đồng chưa có tăng ca làm thêm.   -Thời gian xuất cảnh khoảng 1-2 tháng kể từ khi người lao động phỏng vấn trúng tuyển vòng 1 (kiểm tra tiếng).


*4. Quy trình phỏng vấn-nộp tiền:* 


*Vòng 1*: Phỏng vấn trực tiếp Môi giới Singapore.-Cần Hộ chiếu+ 4 ảnh 4*6 nền trắng.-Nếu Môi giới Singapore nhận sẽ hẹn lịch phỏng vấn vòng 2. Ai qua vòng 1 chắc chắn 100% sẽ đi được.-Vòng 1: công ty KHÔNG YÊU CẦU LAO ĐỘNG ĐẶT CỌC.


*Vòng 2:* phỏng vấn trực tiếp chủ đơn hàng:-Mang 500-1000$, nếu chủ nhận thì tiền sẽ gửi qua bên Singapore để làm VISA, đợi ngày bay.-Số tiền còn lại sẽ nộp sau khi có VISA chuyển về cty, có hợp đồng cụ thể: lương, thời gian lao động, thưởng, thời gian làm/ngày, số ngày nghỉ, phụ cấp, bao ăn ở hay không,....và cty đặt vé máy bay cho lao động.


*NHỮNG CÂU HỎI THẮC MẮC CỦA LAO ĐỘNG KHI ĐI SINGAPORE?*

*1. Thủ tục-quy trình đi như thế nào?* Trả lời: có 2 vòng phỏng vấn:    * Vòng 1:* lên cty tư vấn lại cho lao động hiểu rõ, sau đó làm hồ sơ, và Môi giới Singapore kiểm tra tiếng. Và vòng 1 không phải cọc tiền hay không bị giữ giấy tờ gì cả.           


 *Vòng 2:* phỏng vấn với chủ đơn hàng: cty báo đơn hàng(bao gồm công việc biết rõ lương thưởng, phí đi, giờ làm, phụ cấp,…) và được chọn đơn hàng. Lao động đồng ý, cty xếp đơn hàng và hẹn lịch phỏng vấn với chủ.


*2. Hợp đồng mấy năm?* Trả lời: Hợp đồng đi Singapore là hợp đồng “dài hạn”: lần 1 đóng 2 năm, hết hạn chủ gia hạn 1 năm 1 lần và được gia hạn nhiều lần, có thể ở hàng chục năm.


*3. Lương là bao nhiêu?* Trả lời: lương ít nhất những đơn hàng lao động phổ thông tầm 18-20-22 triệu, lương cao với người có trình độ là 30-35-40 triệu. Lương được nhận cả, không trừ chi phí gì hết.


*4. Có được nuôi ăn ở gì không?* Trả lời: tùy mỗi đơn hàng, những đơn hàng đầu bếp, phụ bếp, nhà hàng hầu hết được phụ cấp ăn-ở, còn những đơn hàng khác đa số được trợ cấp tiền nhà ở.


*5. Qua đó làm công việc gì?* Trả lời: có rất nhiều công việc lao động phổ thông : phụ bếp, nhà hàng, khách sạn, mộc, đầu bếp, cơ khí, phục vụ, bán hàng, làm bánh bao, thực phẩm, lái xe, CNC,…


*6. Phí xuất cảnh là bao nhiêu?* Trả lời: phí xuất cảnh phụ thuộc vào lương và công việc, lương tầm 18-20-22 triệu phí đi tầm 4.800-5.500-6.500USD, lương 30-35-43 triệu phí đi tầm 5.500-6.000 USD.


*7. Thời gian xuất cảnh là bao lâu?* Trả lời: thời gian xuất cảnh trung bình 1,5 tháng, lao động bay nhanh nhất là 7 ngày, lâu nhất không quá 3 tháng. Cty có trách nhiệm xếp đơn hàng phỏng vấn với chủ, lao động phỏng vấn không đạt cty xếp đơn hàng khác.


*8. Quy trình nộp tiền ra sao?* Có phải đóng cọc không? Trả lời: cty không thu cọc trước. vòng 1 phỏng vấn với môi giới Singapore không đóng cọc, nhưng lao động nào tin tưởng cọc cty phỏng vấn vòng 2 với chủ tại nhà, cho số điện thoại chủ gọi về mà không phải ra công ty. Vòng 2 phỏng vấn với chủ, mà chủ nhận sẽ đóng tiền làm Visa. Visa về lên cty đưa đi khám sức khỏe, kí hợp đồng và thanh toán nốt tiền.


*9. Có cần bằng cấp chứng chỉ không?* Trả lời: Lao động có bằng cấp như Trung cấp, cao đẳng, Đại Học sẽ đi những đơn hàng lương cao hơn. Lao động không có bằng cấp đi vào đơn hàng lao động phổ thông.


*10. Địa chỉ công ty ở đâu*? Công .ty có chi nhánh không? Trả Lời: Địa chỉ tổng cty đi Singapore ở số 68F đường Giáp Bát (đi vào ngõ 68 đường Giáp Bát 15m) quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội... Mọi chi nhánh hay văn phòng khác chỉ là nhận hồ sơ, sau đó chuyển về cty,tất nhiên phí sẽ cao hơn.


*11. Qua phỏng vấn tôi cần mang những hồ sơ gì?* Trả lời: Hồ sơ gồm 6 ảnh 4*6 nền trắng, ảnh toàn thân , hộ chiếu, bằng gốc nếu có, lên cty làm hồ sơ theo mẫu của cty.


*12. Công ty có hỗ trợ vay vốn không?* Thủ tục như thế nào? Trả lời:CtyTNHH ĐẦU TƯ XÂY DỰNG HOÀNG PHÁT là cty được Bộ Lao Động và Thương Binh Xã Hội cấp giấy phép, là công ty nhà nước, nên được hỗ trợ vay vốn. Thủ tục cụ thể anh chị lên cty sẽ có hướng dẫn và có hồ sơ cụ thể.


*13. Công ty làm lâu chưa? đã đưa được nhiều người đi chưa?* Trả lời: cty đưa lao động đi Singapore từ 2010 đến nay, đã có rất nhiều người bay, anh chị nào muốn cty sẽ cho xem danh sách, cho thông tin người đã bay và lien hệ luôn, trung bình mỗi tháng bay tầm 30-50-80 người.


*14. Qua đó có sợ bị lừa không anh?* Trả lời: đây có lẽ là điều nhiều anh chị phân vân nhất. Vì vậy, khi lên cty sẽ cho gặp hay nói chuyện với những người bay rồi, những người đã có người nhà bay,… anh chị khi có Visa có thể mang lên Bộ Lao Động hỏi trực tiếp xem sẽ biết rõ nhất.  


*Hồ sơ*: Hộ chiếu,ảnh 4*6 nền trắng, ai có bằng gốc mang theo, 1.000$ nếu phỏng vấn chủ nhận sẽ đóng làm visa, chủ không nhận thì thôi không phải đóng.

$Link$

----------

